# Need info/help on Maine Breeder of DDR



## GSDBLACK (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking for some info on a breeder in Maine, 

Their website is Serious Black German Shepherds - Puppies For Sale

Litter born 10/29/11, 4 females and 2 males, solid blacks and sables. 90% East working lines. Pups will be ready to go around Christmas time.

Both males have sold only females are available.

Does anyone have any experience or comment on this kennel's puppy litter...

Thanks


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

For $1000, I would pass.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know 'nothing' about this kennel, looks like he has some nice dogs "behind" their dogs but that's about all I can tell.

If your in Maine, I suggest checking with Angie at Liberatore. Nice dogs


----------



## Von Woden (Jan 14, 2012)

*Use your intuition*

I never like to be negative about other local breeders, so all I will say is use your intuition, speak with him, meet him and make up your mind yourself. 

** link removed by Admin**


----------

